# Is it worth it



## bucknutt76 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just came across this, what do you guys think? Is it worth it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/63-Schwinn-Corv...685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588e991745


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 28, 2011)

If it was --- it would have been sold by now ---


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like the bike is about 20 minutes north of me in Clayton. If the guy lowers his price, I could pick it up and ship if anybody wants it.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 28, 2011)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> If it was --- it would have been sold by now ---




 In the old bike market, ^ these are words to live by.


----------



## bucknutt76 (Jun 28, 2011)

i would like to have it just never sure about whats worth what


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 29, 2011)

In all fairness I'm sure some of you guys have restored a bike before. If this bike has been correctly restored the guy probably has a lot more in it than he is asking. Restoration is expensive. That is one reason why you should be careful on which bike you decide to restore. The finished product may be worth less than you are spending to restore it. at least that seems to be the case on most of my projects. If this is a bicycle you really need to have and wanted to buy and restore one, you will spend more than what he is asking. So If the bike is correctly restored you are getting a good deal. I know we all want the barn find for pennies but some times you have to pay for what you want.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 29, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> In all fairness I'm sure some of you guys have restored a bike before. If this bike has been correctly restored the guy probably has a lot more in it than he is asking. Restoration is expensive. That is one reason why you should be careful on which bike you decide to restore. The finished product may be worth less than you are spending to restore it. at least that seems to be the case on most of my projects. If this is a bicycle you really need to have and wanted to buy and restore one, you will spend more than what he is asking. So If the bike is correctly restored you are getting a good deal. I know we all want the barn find for pennies but some times you have to pay for what you want.




Well put!
 If that bike has endured the restoration process the seller is probably only asking a modest profit on the bike at that price. How many of us have restored a bike then decide we have to keep it because we know we couldn't break even on the thing. We only make that mistake once or twice and then get much more selective about what we choose to restore.


----------



## bucknutt76 (Jun 29, 2011)

I spoke with the guy today that owns this bike and he says he does have more in it then that, its just that he hurt his hand and his hand (self employed) and his land lord sold the property he lives in so he has to down size and this is one of the items that must go. My question is whats the big deal with the bendex shifter? Is it really that rare and that big of a thing? Thanks again guys.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 29, 2011)

Those 2 speed kick back hubs are nice and if it works perfect that's even better. As far as the restoration goes he may have spent a lot of cash on parts but it does not look like it has gone through a complete restoration. Only a sympathetic resto which is usually just cleaning up the original paint and maybe new decals. Depending on the paint job for a restored bike you can spend from 400 to over 1200.00 to have it painted by a professionally. This is a bike I would not buy if I could not look at it in person. Black paint and chrome look great in pictures.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 30, 2011)

In all honesty the asking price for this bike is high in this market no matter how much he has into it. My advice is be patient, watch ebay and a nice original will pop up guaranteed. It's just a waiting game...Good Luck


----------



## bucknutt76 (Jun 30, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> In all honesty the asking price for this bike is high in this market no matter how much he has into it. My advice is be patient, watch ebay and a nice original will pop up guaranteed. It's just a waiting game...Good Luck




I am trying to, but its tough because Im not really sure whats worth it and whats not. I guess I need to do more looking.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 30, 2011)

We can all relate to it being hard to be patient. Watch the market (ebay) and you will know what the right price is.


----------



## vincev (Jul 7, 2011)

I would.pass on the bike.I picked up this nice clean original for $350.It has the carriers on it, Schwinn app.generator,etc


----------



## bucknutt76 (Jul 8, 2011)

wow that looks really good nice job


----------

